# Cohabitating boas..



## SkySnake

Hi, sort of nervous to ask this due to the common mistakes made. But here goes.

I've got a Nicaraguan boa, CB10 and he's about two foot long. He lives in a 30x18x18 vivarium with multiple hides, climbing things etc. I've seen another male nic for sale and he is a CB11, though they look similar in size. Would it be okay to cohab these two boas together in this size a viv? My male's sire was four foot an his dam was four and a half at adult size. They usually reach around five. 


Replies are anxiously awaited... :S


----------



## rachel132002

I personally wouldnt simply because it can create so many more problems for you, if one gets sick, they both get sick, you'll have to split them for feeding then wait for a while to put them back and when breeding season comes round they may fight being two males even if there's no female about. 

Nobody can tell you what you can or can't do but it's not something I would recommend or would ever do personally.


----------



## SkySnake

Thanks, I'm aware of the risks, but just wanted to know if this size of viv was okay for two boas of their size. Mistake in the post, they are around 3-4' not usually 5'.


----------



## rachel132002

If you were going to do it then I would say no you definitely need a bigger viv probably at least 5ft because they need to be able to get away from each other somehow.


----------



## SkySnake

Okay thanks.


----------



## Artisan

Doesn't really matter what size they get to.....i wouldn't be housing 2 males together because of the risk of fighting when sexually mature .... Its just not worth the risk to the snakes health : victory:


----------



## AB's

I'll echo that, a much bigger viv will be needed.


----------



## coldestblood

Viv needs to be far bigger than that. Remember, snakes are solitary animals, so need their space. I house boas together, but the vivs are a good bit larger than they need. My 6ft pair are housed in a 5x3x3. The extra depth makes a huge difference.


----------



## Char D

I cohabit carpet pythons and I personally don't find it any more risky/stressful than my other (separate) snakes so long as I separate them for feeding but I would not keep 2 males together as I would be constantly worried about fighting.

With regards to viv size when cohabiting, mine are currently in a viv slightly larger than the recommended for a single adult as they are only 2 years old but when they are both fully grown they will be in an enclosure twice that size so I can split it in half by sliding in a dividing shelf if needed (e.g. after breeding) and they will both have a large enough enclosure each.

Another thing I was recommended by someone who has cohabited many snakes is to check they are roughly the same size (rather than age as females can be bigger but younger etc).

If you still want the second male, maybe you could stack vivs? 18" high isn't too bad - stacking 2 vivs will only come to 3ft tall : victory:


----------



## SakuraPastel

I don't know why you were afraid to ask this question, it's what the forums for. Anyone outright having a go at you for wanting to house your boas together is a bit silly just because one person does something different doesn't make the way you do it wrong. Anyway! I house my two females together and both are fine, I also feed them apart from each other. What people don't understand is if one snake gets sick there will always be a chance of the other getting it as well regardless because the snakes are in the same room or not noticing they are sick and passing through handling. Also as for not being able to know which one is shedding and pooing etc.. no 2 snakes shed and poo at the same time as each other, I can tell whose shed belongs to who, the poo is a bit different. If I notice anything different or off they would be separated immediately. I'm not sure on keeping two males as when it comes to breeding season they can be very temperamental (well mine are). Keeping a male and female constantly together can be stressful on the female as well and 100% don't do this before sexual maturity of both snakes. 

It is not wrong to cohabitate as long as it is done with common sense. It is really up to your discretion, two males can be done with a lot of care but it is upping the risk.


----------



## motorhead

frist any new snake should be quarantined!!
males will fight,even feeding in rubs some snakes when put back will be still in a feeding frame of mind and may attack the other snake!!

also not having a go here but if you can't afford another viv why buy another snake!!


----------



## kimhowell

Agree with the above about quarantine period! But I don't recall the guy not being able to afford another viv.
I don't have any experience cohabiting, I'm in two minds about putting two cb11 female carpets together myself.
To the OP - definitely did the right thing by asking someone/people


----------



## SkySnake

SakuraPastel said:


> I don't know why you were afraid to ask this question, it's what the forums for. Anyone outright having a go at you for wanting to house your boas together is a bit silly just because one person does something different doesn't make the way you do it wrong. Anyway! I house my two females together and both are fine, I also feed them apart from each other. What people don't understand is if one snake gets sick there will always be a chance of the other getting it as well regardless because the snakes are in the same room or not noticing they are sick and passing through handling. Also as for not being able to know which one is shedding and pooing etc.. no 2 snakes shed and poo at the same time as each other, I can tell whose shed belongs to who, the poo is a bit different. If I notice anything different or off they would be separated immediately. I'm not sure on keeping two males as when it comes to breeding season they can be very temperamental (well mine are). Keeping a male and female constantly together can be stressful on the female as well and 100% don't do this before sexual maturity of both snakes.
> 
> It is not wrong to cohabitate as long as it is done with common sense. It is really up to your discretion, two males can be done with a lot of care but it is upping the risk.


Thanks, your answer has been most helpful.

Yes he will be quarantined. Yes I can separate them after breeding. And yes I have PM'd both adverts asking about size, I'm not going to put a monster in with a horizontally challenged midget :Na_Na_Na_Na:

I'm having my wardrobe destroyed and made into new vivs next summer. And at that time I'm looking to get a female (dependant on good GCSE results). So, it may be that he cohabs until then and he gets his own place in the summer, or they share a much larger one. Can't say until it happens really.


----------



## ntlposidon

Artisan said:


> Doesn't really matter what size they get to.....i wouldn't be housing 2 males together because of the risk of fighting when sexually mature .... Its just not worth the risk to the snakes health : victory:


 If you have a male and a female is that OK to do it?


----------



## Malc

ntlposidon said:


> If you have a male and a female is that OK to do it?


12 YEAR old post so doubt you would get an answer - try starting a new post. To answer your question... no large boid should be housed together...If you want the fun of separating two adult boa's 8'+ in length at feeding time then no problem... and what do you think happens when a male and female co-habit....


----------

